# Full range of Britemax now stocked



## DetailedClean

Britemax  has always been about innovation and we are more than delighted to say that we are now stocking the complete range including newer products such as ClayMax and Solution Finish.

Some of our favourites are:

Britemax Claymax Clay Bar


Britemax UberMax Drying Towel


Britemax Leather Max Conditioner


Britemax Max Shine High Liquid Wax


Detailed Clean for car care products


----------

